# If you tend to hang up on telemarketers...



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

I am one to throw out junk mail without ever opening it and don't even answer the phone if it isn't someone I know (or I hang up right away if it sounds like a salesperson).  I have our number on the "Do not call" list but scammers, political people, and companies who somehow are exempt from that still call.  

BUT I about passed up something that is saving us about $200 a month now and thought maybe I'd share it here.

Last month, DH answered the phone one night and I was already sleeping (I had a cold and had taken some decongestant).  He about got his head ripped of by this cranky sick beast when he woke me up and said it was "blah blah blah something lower interest rate blah blah" and I said loud enough for the person on the phone to hear me "HANG UP ON THE STUPID TELEMARKETER !"    To shorten this story up, it was actually my mortgage company calling to see if we wanted to do this new quick refi thing to lower our interest rate to 4.5%.  Did my homework to make sure it wasn't a scam and it wasn't so we did it.  Oh, and I apologized to the loan officer the next day too 

Sooo if any of my BYH peeps have a higher interest rate, call up your mortgage company and ask about the "HARP Refinance" option because it is a federal thing and you probably can get a lower rate too.  Didn't cost anything, no inspection, no closing fees, or any of that pain in the butt stuff.  

(I sound like a freaking advertisement, don't I?)


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's good to know 

And no...you don't sound like an advertiser...more like a cybermarketer 

When I've gotten tired of the same stupid junk mail...a few times I've opened the ones that had pre stamped envelopes and filled it to the brim and added any kind of heavy garbage that fit into it...taped that sucker and put it in the mail...hope it cost them lots of money for that postage...I'm so bad


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That's good to know
> 
> And no...you don't sound like an advertiser...more like a cybermarketer
> 
> When I've gotten tired of the same stupid junk mail...a few times I've opened the ones that had pre stamped envelopes and filled it to the brim and added any kind of heavy garbage that fit into it...taped that sucker and put it in the mail...hope it cost them lots of money for that postage...I'm so bad


  Oh, that is funny.  Might try that!  See, and I know that my mortgage company mailed me stuff about this that I probably pitched because they send me junk too.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 11, 2013)

Gee, my only great offer this week was one to cut my credit card interest rate significantly if I would just increase my balance to at least $3,000.  AND it was about the 20th time they've called with that one time offer

Good thing you were down for the count when the call came!  Bon . . . bad, bad, bad!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 11, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Bon . . . bad, bad, bad!


But ingenious!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I jumped on right board after reading your post but...to bad for us...it says you have to have your mortgage in 2009 and we just bought our mini farm in 2011. I had to go with a higher interest rate (5.25%) because I was buying land and home where the home wasn't worth 80% of the purchase price and couldn't find other financing. It's bugs the heck out of me that I'm paying more because I choose to own land and to top it off I didn't quite have 20% so I'm stuck with PMI at 200 bucks more a month. On the day of closing the finance guy said, "by the way, you have to keep PMI for 5 years no matter what % of your home you own." SUCKS! But we are here and I am happy to have this place. Just saddened I couldn't qualify for the good deal you told us about!

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

That does suck.  Sorry if I got your hopes up   And I hate the whole PMI thing.  We had that about a decade ago and don't anymore.   Just doesn't make sense to me (maybe it does make sense and I just don't get it but it seemed like a way to just leech more money out of you.)


----------

